# Marmoset monkey cage (Ireland)



## greendayremix (Aug 10, 2010)

hello i was wondering where could i get a cage for a marmoset monkey im planning to buy (i know my stuff, have primate experience etc.)
i know many recommend D.I.Y, but im useless, utterly useless
i need a fairly cheap cage (expecting around €100, cheaper the better)
that's in Ireland or ships to Ireland
thank you


----------



## reptile1234 (May 20, 2010)

i am sorry but this is a reptile forum there are mammal forums! : victory: and :welcome:


----------



## MagicSqueak (Apr 9, 2010)

reptile1234 said:


> i am sorry but this is a reptile forum there are mammal forums! : victory: and :welcome:


There is a mammal section on this forum you know! lol


----------



## reptile1234 (May 20, 2010)

oh so there is, sorry mate :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Warren_Booth (Apr 21, 2008)

Why are you looking something cheap? Surely if you are looking to acquire a marmoset you will take the appropriate measures to enusre the cage of ogf a high standard. Unlike reptiles that are see no difference between living in a rack system or a glass cage, marmosets are mammals and require a significant increase in insuring the animals well being, and enrichment. Keeping a primate is not something that should be looked at in a cheap fashion.

Warren


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I very much doubt you are going to find a cage that cheap they need very big enclosures

Try posting in the exotic pets section, you may get more of a repsonse there


----------



## greendayremix (Aug 10, 2010)

*Sorry About that Typo*

hi, i posted this also in the exotic mammals forum, and also made the same mistake due to me copying and pasting :blush::blush:
well anyways u can see the post i made:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/561410-marmoset-monkey-cage-ireland-2.html (bottom post)
but for those that cant bother, heres what i said

hello everybody!
oh wow, i am so sorry about this, i meant 100*0!*
and i was expecting an aviery to buy, but didnt know what they were called, so said cage
sorry for all the confusion folks, i hate animal cruelty and the real reason i need this is because there is a person n the north which have been given a marmoset monkey a very unhealthy lifestyle (kept alone, fed human foods, locked in cat carrier when at work!)
anyways sorry about the typo everybody :blush::blush:
besides that, continue your random marmoset discussion  lol
P.S yes i think 1000 is cheap, my kangaroos were 12 times that!


----------

